# Probably not going to be good!



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well to catch everyone up my brute has been neglected beyond neglect. After being sunk on the Saturday of mud nats it's at until this past Sunday with all the fluids drained. I know this is bad but things have been hectic around here and it kept falling behind. Sunday I finally pulled the plugs and attempted to spin it over. She whirled a half spin and stopped. My starter has not worked off my switch since. Yesterday a ran in just long enough to remove the cover on the left side and take a socket and ratchet then turn the motor by hand. It was stuck and freed with some effort. Today I filled it back up with oil and used the ratchet to work it in some. I then crossed the solenoid out to whirl the engine in an attempt to get any remaining water out. After a few whirls I replaced the plugs and tried to start. It's turning fine, no noises or anything out of the ordinary but after several failed attempts she wouldn't start. Going to change plugs and see where that gets me as soon as I get back to it. If anyone has any suggestions on my starter issue let me know. When I hit the button the solenoid clicks but that's it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Might be wrong but you tried crossing using the ole screwdriver trick on the solenoid? If it clicks it might be the solenoid not the starter. The old fourtrax did it. Just an idea. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with the starter on my yami. I hit the button and the solenoid just clicks but if I cross the solenoid, it turns over fine.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My buddy has to do that on his grizzly.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

sounds like a solenoid to me also as for the motor i'd check the compression i just recently sunk one and i thought it had decent comp but was at like 15psi and it didnt fire up till it got back around 35-40 then after running a bit jumped back up to 60ish


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

take your starter off and open it. it shouldnt be covered in black sut. and the magnets shouldnt be broken into pices. ifthe magnets arent broke just use a lil bit of air to blow the dust out. if that dont work try e bay.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If it is the solenoid I have a brand new one still in the box. Pm me when you've got time. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wm, let me double check and I'll get with ya on that. The screw driver trick spins it over just fine so I'm pretty sure it's the solenoid or relay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Spray some WD-40 down each spark plug hole before you put in your new plugs. I've seen this boost the compression enough to make it crank. The hot rings will contract when the water quick cools them. Good luck, and I'm betting it's your solenoid too.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I'll try that.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well workin on it now, fixed my plug wire, made sure I got spark, tried the wd40 trick and still can't get it to start. Any more suggestions?




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well clean oil, clean plugs, clean gas, and still nothing.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Checked compression yet? Put a whole lotta WD-40 in each cylinder and let it sit overnight. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would do seafoam or oil down the cyl's...... just my 2cents.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Try transmission fluid. That's what I do to the race car during the off season


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I've always been told to use marvel mystery oil


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I brought one back to life the other day after it sit up for about 6 months with milky oil and no plugs in. I jus poured about half a quart of oil down the intake and and about half a bottle of kroil down the plug holes and let it set about 15 minutes and it fired right up. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> I brought one back to life the other day after it sit up for about 6 months with milky oil and no plugs in. I jus poured about half a quart of oil down the intake and and about half a bottle of kroil down the plug holes and let it set about 15 minutes and it fired right up.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Didn't you have to spin it over to get excive oil out of the cylinders that much oil would foul out plugs for sure just my opinion


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

No he rolled over and it all compressed he let it drain down a second hit the starter again held it for a few seconds and fired up. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope jus like biggun132 said. I used that much oil cause the bije had been setting for a while and the guy had been tryn to start it with dry cylinders and the rings wer siezed good. When i use tht much oil i let it set for about 15 minutes and then ill hit the start button and let the motor roll over and get real tight almost like hydro locking it but with oil and after it gets tight i let it set for a few mins and the pressure in the cylinders pushes the oil down around the rings and causes them to expand and regain your compression. Then i will hit the start button agian and get it spining over and soon as it hits one good time pin the throttle and the beast will live agian. Its gona smoke like hell for about the nxt 10mins after it fires up. If the cylinders are in good shape the smoking will stop after you get it up to operating temp a few times. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

^ i had to do that this weekend!! the oil worked like a charm after everything els failed! lol once it fired it looked like the garage was on fire with all the dang smoke


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap the oil trick will work almost everytime if its not a total loss on the motor to start with. One things for sure itll clear every skeeter for 20 mile radious. Lol

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I used kroil in the cylinders Saturday, still didn't get it to start but I was time limited to one quick attempt. It hit a couple of times much better than what I had been getting. Going to put some oil or more kroil in it tonigh and let it sit till tomorrow. Hope fully that will do the trick.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

If she hit a few times then it should fire up with lil time and messing with. Letn it sit over night should help alot.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

